# Which trainers to wear in the gym?



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

Been wearing a few different kinds of trainers in the gym up until now. But as the trainers i wear are for running, they are probably not the best for squating and for working the calves.

I normally have to do my calve excercises in my bare feet, as the trainers are just too cushioned.

Have thought about getting a pair of Otomix trainers, but was unsure of what kind to get? Cant decide between Ultimate trainer or Power trainer?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

FCUKING STEEL TOECAP BOOTS!


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

dont get them otomix things. they look sh1t mate

jay cutler trains in nike trainers and his calves..................say no more


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Cheapo flat lonsdale things from Sports Direct.

Like... These:










Give a nice solid base for squatting/deadlifting.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Pair of Converse or similar flat-soled shoes will do the job.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

vibram five fingers


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Just a decent pair of training/running shoes.

Does it make much difference unless you're running a frickin' marathon?


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

i wear high tops. Very comfy and i like the support on my ankles as well as my feet.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

gerg said:


> vibram five fingers


Why, praytell?


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

I thought you were mena have non flat shoes, somthing to suport the arch in ones foot?


----------



## Fbjoey (Apr 11, 2010)

I heard trainers with a thin flat base or no trainers at all is best. I think the idea is to keep your feet close to the ground with no cushioning. I can't remember where I read this or what the reasoning for it was but I guess it might toughen up your feet because there on a harder base maybe it could support stability.

I go for converse or plimsolls.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

suliktribal said:


> Why, praytell?


because the are the most comfortable, and suitable for weightlifting and running. The only thing they are bad for is rowing, as the feet straps work themselves loose. regular padded shoes support my feet in the wrong way

and mine are the black KSOs


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Dsahna said:


> FCUKING STEEL TOECAP BOOTS!


x2 as you well know


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

I thought cushioned shoes were a no no when squatting, I always go boots or barefoot.


----------



## b4rmy (Nov 15, 2008)

ruaidhri said:


> you only need to worry about this when you're doing exercises like squats, deads, power cleans. any exercise where you transfer weight frmo your heels. in that case go for converse.
> 
> if you're not doing these exercises wear any trainer you like


^^ :thumbup1:

Adidas Samba's!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

d4ead said:


> x2 as you well know


Haha i forgot you wore them aswell dead mate,memory like a seive:lol:


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I'm not sure it makes much different as long as your not one of them, the ones that train in trainers that get worn out side covered in SH*T* That bugs the hell out of me:cursing:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

gerg said:


> because the are the most comfortable, and suitable for weightlifting and running. The only thing they are bad for is rowing, as the feet straps work themselves loose. regular padded shoes support my feet in the wrong way
> 
> and mine are the black KSOs


They'd make good Ninja shoes!


----------

